# Chronological Order of all Bible Books



## the Internet (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone have, or know where to access, a good solid order of the books?


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazon.co.uk: chronological bible: Books


----------



## yoyoceramic (Feb 26, 2010)

A Chronological Bible Reading Plan

It is especially edifying for me to read the Bible in this manner because I enjoy reading the Psalms in the context in which they were written (David in a cave hiding from Saul's men).


----------



## ubermadchen (Feb 27, 2010)

yoyoceramic said:


> A Chronological Bible Reading Plan
> 
> It is especially edifying for me to read the Bible in this manner because I enjoy reading the Psalms in the context in which they were written (David in a cave hiding from Saul's men).


 
This is a good plan. I've thought about returning to it again this year. Ever since I had to memorize the chronological order of the Bible in college, I've had trouble figuring out where each book is in my Bible. I wish more Bibles were in chronological order.


----------

